
 My oldest code still running - nickb
http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200811/my_oldest_code_still_running.html
======
brk
This is neat/novel.

My oldest known running code is about 6 years old. A ticket system I wrote as
a stop-gap solution for an ISP until they could "find something better" has
been running since 2002. In that time, it's handled over 100,000 cases,
provisioned thousands of IP addresses (based on order details finds the best
subnet out of a /19), and handled various scheduler tasks (via group and
personal cals).

A few thousand lines of perl on a decent server can quite amaze you at times
:)

